# FIFe Show Leeds....



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*...Anyone going this weekend ?*


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

no, good luck though!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Thanks Jen*


----------



## mattyh (Apr 15, 2008)

Nope, I'm working all weekend 

/cry


----------



## Daisy May (Aug 19, 2008)

I will be there with my Devon & Oriental neuters, come and say hello!

Loved my last Fife show, was really taken back how helpful everyone was, and I had a great day out, loved being able to handle my own cat


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

no, hope to visit the gccf one, leeds a bit far.


----------



## earlybird (Aug 2, 2008)

No but good luck!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> I will be there with my Devon & Oriental neuters, come and say hello!
> 
> Loved my last Fife show, was really taken back how helpful everyone was, and I had a great day out, loved being able to handle my own cat


*Brill Sue, will look out for you*


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Its pants, i'm working, but good luck you lot that are going!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Thanks Chrissy*


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Please could we have a news report after? Never been to a fife show yet will be very interesting xxxxx


----------



## Daisy May (Aug 19, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Please could we have a news report after? Never been to a fife show yet will be very interesting xxxxx


I will be happy to do one with pics, I will post the link when done


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

I am going too - taking Lily if she will let me trim her nails beforehand!!! I am hopefully being penned next to Wendy as Wendy has kindly offered to help me as it will be 1st show...


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hehe, will be great fun Dee, you'll see. You'll get plenty help, so don't you go fretting there Mrs, lol*


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Il let you clip her nails Wendy !!! hahah ...


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ok, I don't mind, lol. Bring her here, i'll do it for you*


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Yes Selks,Ross will be their and we're really looking forward to it so try and say hello


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Great Kelly, more friends to meet, lol.*


----------

